# Chinese Evergreen Oak



## Elmore (Jul 16, 2004)

Chinese Evergreen Oak - Quercus myrsinifolia do well, here in the Tennessee Valley, zone 7. They can get as large as 40 feet or so but most of the few that I have seen are about 20' to 25'. It is truly evergreen and a relatively rare tree around these parts. In Michael A. Dirr's book, "Manual of Woody Landscape Plants", there is mention of sapsuckers wreaking havoc on this species in some areas and the fact that this could be a limiting factor in the use of this tree. The mature trees that I have found locally show no sign of sapsucker damage. Perhaps the TN Valley is inhabited with more refined, well mannered sapsuckers or could be their peckers don't work. Aside from sapsuckers and a brief mention of canker in Dirr's text, this species appears pest and disease free. I am growing a small number of them in containers. Locally, in the Tennessee Valley, I have only seen 3 mature specimens. One in Cullman, AL that is about 20' x 20'. A beauty. Another in Athens, AL that looks a lot like the Cullman tree and a huge specimen in Huntsville, AL that has got to be about 35 - 40 feet tall and 30-35 feet wide. 
Other evergreen oaks, if you can find them, are the Japanese Evergreen Oak, the Blue Japanese Oak, the Ubame Oak and Quercus salicina. All might be difficult to obtain but mysinifolia can be found in the Southeast.
Attached are photos of the one tree that I know of in Cullman, AL.. Photos made 6-23-04. The story that I was told by a local nurseryman is that the lady who lives there bought it down along the gulf coast, South Alabama, as a Live Oak. I have also heard from a gentleman in Huntsville, AL, that many years ago a traveling tree salesman was selling these trees in that area.
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Chinese%20Evergreen%20Oak/Chinese_Evergreen_Oak_Cullman_6-23-04.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Chinese%20Evergreen%20Oak/Quercus_myrsinifolia_Cullman_AL_6-23-04.jpg"width=550>
<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Chinese%20Evergreen%20Oak/Quercus_myrsinifolia_branch_and_trunk_structure_Cullman_AL_6-23-04.jpg"width=550>


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jul 16, 2004)

we have hundreds of QUERCUS ILEX overhere they love coastal habitats.they get real big ,the wood is extremely heavey..as there name suggests the leaves resemble holly leaves


----------



## Elmore (Jul 16, 2004)

*A Big Chinese Evergreen Oak*

Here is the large Quercus myrsinifolia that I mentioned in the prior post. It is located in Huntsville, AL. Photo made this afternoon, 7-16-04.

<img src="http://img61.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Chinese%20Evergreen%20Oak/Dr_Clarks_Chinese_Evergreen_Oak_7-16-04.jpg"width=550>


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jul 18, 2004)

Great-looking tree; I love it when the lower crown is retained. I hope none of our ill-mannered sapsuckers with energetic peckers fly over your way; they really tear em up over here. 

ps the utility guys must really respect that tree, or they're on a looonnng pruning cycle...


----------



## Elmore (Jul 20, 2004)

*Lower Crown Retention*

I generally agree with you Guy. When ever possible I believe in retaining the lower portion of a tree's crown. In some cases it is desired to raise the crown, but to a minimum. Here is a picture of a third Chinese Evergreen Oak located in Athens, AL. This tree was a more attractive before the residents at the location raised the crown. Now it's out of proportion but they can sit in the shade under this rare beauty.
<img src="http://hosting.picgoo.com/uploads7/chinese_evergreen_oak_athens_50704.jpg"width=550>


----------

